# swm ?



## bzmannn (Jan 20, 2013)

what type if any power inserter do i need with a 5lnb dish and a h23 receiver


----------



## FlyingDiver (Dec 4, 2002)

For an SWM-8 you need a PI-29. If you're getting an SWM-LNB dish (which I think is a 3 LNB only, not a 5 LNB) it would be a PI-21.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

FlyingDiver said:


> For an SWM-8 you need a PI-29. If you're getting an SWM-LNB dish (which I think is a 3 LNB only, not a 5 LNB) it would be a PI-21.


SWM LNBs are available in both 3 and 5 LNB versions.

SL3 = 3 LNB, non-SWM.
SL3S = 3 LNB, integrated SWM switch.

SL5 = 5 LNB, non-SWM.
SL5S = 5 LNB, integrated SWM switch.

PI-21s are used for all SWM LNBs.

PI-29s are used for external SWM switches (SWM-5, SWM-8, SWM-16). The SWM-32 requires *2* power inserters, a 20v and a 24v, that are unique to the SWM-32.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Pi 29 will work with the SWM LNB also.


----------



## FlyingDiver (Dec 4, 2002)

I didn't realize that there was a 5 LNB SWM dish. Good to know.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

FlyingDiver said:


> I didn't realize that there was a 5 LNB SWM dish. Good to know.


The dish is the same, just a different LNB.


----------

